# Owner versus Trokar



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I am, or possibly was, a firm believer that Owner made the best, the sharpest, and easiest penetrating hook that you could buy. Especially the models that have their triple edged cutting point. Anyone that has used them, knows what I am talking about. They're great hooks.

A couple of months ago I was reading a thread on this website where a member mentioned receiving a free package of hooks from Trokar for merely answering a few questions in a survey on Trokar's website. So I figured, what the heck.... I might as well fill out the survey and get a free pack of hooks. Well..... I finally received the package of hooks in the mail. (About 6 weeks after I filled out the survey, but they were free so no biggie I guess) I haven't put them to use on the water yet, but based on how easy they penetrate paper and light cardboard, the hype seems to be true. These things are dangerously sharp!!! 

I didn't use a scale to test the actual amount of force each hook took to penetrate ..... I was just going by feel. In my side by side comparison of the Trokar and an Owner triple cutting point hook, the Trokar penetrated much easier than the Owner did. I tested them over and over again with the same result each time. As much as I didn't want to believe it.....The Trokar hook beat the Owner triple cutting point hook hands down. 

As I said, I haven't put them to use on the water yet so I don't know how well the Trokar's point will hold up, or how strong the hook is compared to the Owner. If they are as good as an Owner in those respects, then I may have just found a new favorite hook. The price of the Trokar's are substantially higher than the Owner's, $6.99 for 6 of the Trokar hooks versus $4.79 for 6 of the Owner hooks of the same size and style. That's a pretty significant difference, but the hook is the most important piece in fishing. You can have the best rod, reel, line, etc.... but if you can't hook them, you can't land them.

I'm not saying that we should stop using the hooks we use. But if you want to use the best hook possible, you may want to take a look at the Lazer Trokar hooks from Eagle Claw. BTW.....they're American made.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I use some of their hooks. Their dropshot hook is by far the easiest setting hook for deep smallies and spots. I've used the flippin' hooks, but they do straighten a bit when slammed on with the big stick and 65lb. Braid. I still prefer the gamakatzu super heavy cover flippin' hook for that. Their mag worm hooks work well with 10" worms and seem to set well on a long cast. I'd like to try the tube hook, and the finesse worm hook. The tube hook is shaped just like the old Shaw grigsby HP tube hook, but instead of the wire clip, it has a B.A.R.B. style keeper. I used to love the old HP hooks shape, but they were dull as crap!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Wondering if you can still use a hone on the Trokars if they need it? Or Owners for that matter... since there is a 3 sided point. Ive always stuck with Gamas for that reason only... easy to get back to sticky sharp. Ive got my free pack of Trokars coming soon, but if i cant resharpen them to a good point, i won't be spending 7 bucks on a pack.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

buckzye11 said:


> Wondering if you can still use a hone on the Trokars if they need it? Or Owners for that matter... since there is a 3 sided point. Ive always stuck with Gamas for that reason only... easy to get back to sticky sharp. Ive got my free pack of Trokars coming soon, but if i cant resharpen them to a good point, i won't be spending 7 bucks on a pack.


I've never been able to get one back to a point I was happy with. Same with the owners. (And that's also why I still like some of my Gama's)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

That's what I was wondering about too Buckzye. Like Bad Bub said, it doesn't look like you'd be able to resharpen it at all. And as much of a fan of the Owner triple cutting point hook that I am........ once the point has been rolled over, they're pretty much junk. I will say that it does take a lot to roll over the point though. I make my own spinner baits and jigs, and I use Owner hooks for both of them. IMO you can't beat the Owner hook for a spinner bait. The jig is a different story. They're great hooks, but as stated earlier, once the point is gone it makes the hook junk. I don't mind tossing a few hooks in the trash throughout the year ...... but having a hook on a jig that you can't resharpen isn't so good. Once the Owners I still have are gone, I'll be switching to Mustad ultra points for my jig hooks. 

I've never been a fan of Gamakatsu hooks. I know they're good hooks, and that a lot of people swear by them ....... but I had problems keeping fish buttoned up with them in the past. That's why I switched to Owner. Bad Bub I love the Shaw Grigsby hooks for tubes and still use them for them. Not sure how long ago you used them, but the newer ones are a lot sharper than the old blued wire ones. They're a black chrome now and they have a sticky sharp point that is easy to sharpen if needed.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> That's what I was wondering about too Buckzye. Like Bad Bub said, it doesn't look like you'd be able to resharpen it at all. And as much of a fan of the Owner triple cutting point hook that I am........ once the point has been rolled over, they're pretty much junk. I will say that it does take a lot to roll over the point though. I make my own spinner baits and jigs, and I use Owner hooks for both of them. IMO you can't beat the Owner hook for a spinner bait. The jig is a different story. They're great hooks, but as stated earlier, once the point is gone it makes the hook junk. I don't mind tossing a few hooks in the trash throughout the year ...... but having a hook on a jig that you can't resharpen isn't so good. Once the Owners I still have are gone, I'll be switching to Mustad ultra points for my jig hooks.
> 
> I've never been a fan of Gamakatsu hooks. I know they're good hooks, and that a lot of people swear by them ....... but I had problems keeping fish buttoned up with them in the past. That's why I switched to Owner. Bad Bub I love the Shaw Grigsby hooks for tubes and still use them for them. Not sure how long ago you used them, but the newer ones are a lot sharper than the old blued wire ones. They're a black chrome now and they have a sticky sharp point that is easy to sharpen if needed.


Those blue ones were the ones I had. I'd buy a pack, pull them all out and put them in a vise and sharpen each one till I was pleased. Some would never develop a point, and they would go straight to the trash. I wasn't all that crazy about the clip either. It did the job, but on the flippin' tubes with the solid head, it would kind of deform it a bit. I think that hook style, with the plastic barb and a good point would be a perfect marriage.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Bad Bub said:


> Those blue ones were the ones I had. I'd buy a pack, pull them all out and put them in a vise and sharpen each one till I was pleased. Some would never develop a point, and they would go straight to the trash. I wasn't all that crazy about the clip either. It did the job, but on the flippin' tubes with the solid head, it would kind of deform it a bit. I think that hook style, with the plastic barb and a good point would be a perfect marriage.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I know what you mean about the clip and the solid nosed tubes. It does make it look deformed, plus it's hard to get the clip to close. Especially if you don't have the hook in the exact right place. I use the Owner Wide Gap Plus hooks for the flipping tubes. It's the same basic shape as the Gamakatsu G Lock hook, but the point of the hook is higher than the plane of the eye would be. It makes it real easy to Texpose rig the tubes. It's a super strong hook too. I'm like you.... I use braid for flipping heavy cover (only 50# though) and I've never come close to straightening out a hook on a fish. 

I'm gonna give the Trokars that I got a shot, and see how I like them. The model they sent me is a offset eye worm hook. I use those when I'm Carolina rigging lizards n such. So I'll find out how well the points hold up to rocks and the like.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> I know what you mean about the clip and the solid nosed tubes. It does make it look deformed, plus it's hard to get the clip to close. Especially if you don't have the hook in the exact right place. I use the Owner Wide Gap Plus hooks for the flipping tubes. It's the same basic shape as the Gamakatsu G Lock hook, but the point of the hook is higher than the plane of the eye would be. It makes it real easy to Texpose rig the tubes. It's a super strong hook too. I'm like you.... I use braid for flipping heavy cover (only 50# though) and I've never come close to straightening out a hook on a fish.
> 
> I'm gonna give the Trokars that I got a shot, and see how I like them. The model they sent me is a offset eye worm hook. I use those when I'm Carolina rigging lizards n such. So I'll find out how well the points hold up to rocks and the like.


I've been playing with the KVD grip pin soft plastics hooks this year with tubes and chigger craws. So far i've been pretty happy. The tips hold up very well, but the braid is a little tough on the shape. I've never straightened one with fluorocarbon yet though. A touch tougher wire and that hook would be moving way up my list!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LazerTroKar (Oct 10, 2012)

We ran across this thread and thought that we could join the conversation and address some of the concerns. 

We noticed the discussion about sharpening hooks. We feel that the point of a Lazer TroKar hook is easier to sharpen than a needle point such as owner. The three sides allow you focus on a flat surface when sharpening. Where a needle point is more difficult to get an even sharpen on the cone shape. 

Concerning the Shaw Grigsby HP hooks; we have the TroKar TK190 Tube hook. This hook was also designed by Mr. Grigsby himself. The TroKar B.A.R.B. helps keep the tube on even with the hard nose tubes. 

(Bad Bub, Bassbme, or Buckzye11) If you would like to sample a pack of the TroKar tube hooks please send me an address to trokarpromo(at)lazertrokar.com Make sure to include your user name and size hook.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

LazerTroKar said:


> We ran across this thread and thought that we could join the conversation and address some of the concerns.
> 
> We noticed the discussion about sharpening hooks. We feel that the point of a Lazer TroKar hook is easier to sharpen than a needle point such as owner. The three sides allow you focus on a flat surface when sharpening. Where a needle point is more difficult to get an even sharpen on the cone shape.
> 
> ...


Now that's customer service!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

LazerTroKar said:


> We ran across this thread and thought that we could join the conversation and address some of the concerns.
> 
> We noticed the discussion about sharpening hooks. We feel that the point of a Lazer TroKar hook is easier to sharpen than a needle point such as owner. The three sides allow you focus on a flat surface when sharpening. Where a needle point is more difficult to get an even sharpen on the cone shape.
> 
> ...


Thanks! i second that Bub


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I'll just say........ x3 !!! You can't beat an offer like that. And if the Trokars prove it to me on the water, I'll be singing their praises. There's only one problem..... I'm going to have to switch my fishing hats. lol


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

ill stay with my owners, mostly cause i ordered 1000 of them lol... buy in bulk save cash.

i have wanted to test the tokars, but i really like th owners... i mean if you bury one of the heavy gauge owners ( with the tripple cutting points) in to a stump...you my as well cut the line if you cant get up to knock it off, or dont wanna spook fish, cause you aint pullin it off and rebending. ive tested owners aginst many other hooks, how much psi to bend, to dull, how long they will last just sitting in water(god that took a long time) and what not and owner usually came out on top. however i havent tried the tokars, but i have 0 issue with hookset in my owners. and the 3x cutting tip i think works good on soft plastics as well. im owner of steelie lure mfg co, in our "otc" jigs we use a nice eagle claw, in my personal jigs, i pour the lead with a owner in the mold... same as my spinnerbaits, owners in the mold. oh and the balsa crank baits... owners on the rings!

id like to try them sometime though...but im still on the if it aint broke dont fix it bandwagon.

besides 1000 hooks, will last me a few months.... lol


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

ranger373v said:


> ill stay with my owners, mostly cause i ordered 1000 of them lol... buy in bulk save cash.
> 
> i have wanted to test the tokars, but i really like th owners... i mean if you bury one of the heavy gauge owners ( with the tripple cutting points) in to a stump...you my as well cut the line if you cant get up to knock it off, or dont wanna spook fish, cause you aint pullin it off and rebending. ive tested owners aginst many other hooks, how much psi to bend, to dull, how long they will last just sitting in water(god that took a long time) and what not and owner usually came out on top. however i havent tried the tokars, but i have 0 issue with hookset in my owners. and the 3x cutting tip i think works good on soft plastics as well. im owner of steelie lure mfg co, in our "otc" jigs we use a nice eagle claw, in my personal jigs, i pour the lead with a owner in the mold... same as my spinnerbaits, owners in the mold. oh and the balsa crank baits... owners on the rings!
> 
> ...


I'm really with your thinking on the Owners. I have been through all the different manufacturers hooks at one time or another. All except the Trokars that is. IMO Owner is hands down the best hook. Especially the Wide Gap Plus. I use that for almost all of my soft plastics. 

As I said in one of the previous posts ..... once the point is gone they're almost impossible to get bacK to an acceptable point ....... but it takes a LOT to get the point to that stage. That's when I pitch it in the trash and tie on a new one. Definitely Owner ST 36 treble hooks on all my baits that use trebles, except rattle trap style baits, and square bills that I throw into timber. For those I use the KVD Elites, 1X short shank. Killer hooks for those baits. 

But these Trokars are seriously sharp. Like I said .... as much as I didn't want to believe it, they penetrate a LOT easier than the triple edged Owners. But the points looks suspect to me. But like you said ...... it is almost impossible to bend an Owner hook. I have yet to try the Trokars on the water...... but they will have to prove to be something phenomenal to get me to switch from Owner.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

keep us informed! really they all make good hooks.. owner has a thin wire hook, i really dont care for.. but untill i got a issue, ill stick with what works lol.. ive landed some biggins! but man $6+ a pack... thats gettin up there... ill really have to look at them more closely never paid much attention.. the main reason i like the tri edge is its more, stiff..the needle part, which does initial cartlige pierceing is stiffer.. but now i think im gonna go buy a pack to play around with. i used to only use owner when money was on the line... at $1 a hook... but it got to the point where the gatsus' were needing to be rebent...alot... then i ordered a whole pack of 1000...so yeah lol


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

does tokar make a wide variety of hooks? owner has wide gap extra wide gap, thin thick, off set, straight shank..jig rig...etc


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

ranger373v said:


> does tokar make a wide variety of hooks? owner has wide gap extra wide gap, thin thick, off set, straight shank..jig rig...etc


They're expanding the line constantly. They have straight shank worm, straight shank flipping, ewg with a lighter wire and one with a thicker wire, swimbait hooks both weighted and unweighted, tube hooks, dropshot, 2 different styles of treble hooks, a standard offset worm hook.... i'm sure i'm missing a few....

Also, some bait manufactures are starting to incorporate their hooks into their baits. (Spinnerbaits, jigs, etc...)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Right on... ill have to look at them. I guess im gonna try and go to bps thursday after work.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Like Bad Bub said they pretty much offer a full line comparable to most of the other manufacturers, and they seem to be expanding it all the time. I was a little slow on accepting the offer of the free pack of the TK190 tube hooks, but I just got them in the mail today. They're pretty sweet. I got the 4/0 size and rigged one on a Doc Waters 4" tube. The barb on the shank holds the nose of the bait exceptionally well. I have a feeling you could use an internal weight and work the bait through thick weeds, and it would still stay in place. It holds that well. The only thing left to convince me is the on the water test. I'll have to hold final judgement on the point. If it holds up I'll be switching hooks that I use for plastics, to Trokar. 

The next Trokars I am going to get is their magnum weighted swimbait hook. I've been using the Owner Beast, and I like it, but it could be better. I actually wrote Owner an e mail asking them why they don't make that hook with the triple cutting point. I mean that hook begs for their cutting point based on the wire diameter, if nothing else. I received a prompt reply, which was great. The person answering my letter agreed with my assessment, but he said that weighted swimbait hook sales were on the down turn, (I assume he meant industry wide) and to compete in the market place they wanted to make the hooks less expensive. He said making that hook in the triple cutting point would make the hooks too expensive to compete in the market. 

Personally I don't see any down turn in weighted swimbait hooks. If anything I'd think it would be pretty steady, and it's a hook that begs for an easy penetrating point like the Trokar. I ALWAYS have a swimbait tied on a rod either on the deck, or in the rod box, so the Trokar in that style is going to be a definite addition to my hook box.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

i want a free pack...lol


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I got talking hooks and forgot something very important. I huge thank you to the poster LazerTrokar for his help, and offer of a free pack of the TK190's. Definitely an above and beyond the call, kind of thing. Thank you!!! As said in previous posts. The on the water test is all that remains for me, but I have a feeling I'll be converting to Trokar for a majority of my hook needs.

Thanks again


----------

